# open a *.dat file in mac os



## svchen (Jan 8, 2010)

I got a file named myfile.dat from my supervisor and he said myfile.dat is a helix database file. I tried to open that file after installing helix server 6.1.5, but I couldnt open it. I am really in a confusion that whether the given file is helix format file or something. Can anyone tell me that how to open *.dat file or how to identify the format from the file extension. 

Thanks in advance
Svchen


----------



## edadams (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Svchen

A .dat file is usually an Outlook encoded attachment. You will need to download this utility to access the contents-
http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/33030/tnef's-enough


----------



## svchen (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks for your reply. I downloaded that utility and tried to open myfile.dat, but I couldnt open it.


----------



## MisterMe (Jan 11, 2010)

svchen said:


> Thanks for your reply. I downloaded that utility and tried to open myfile.dat, but I couldnt open it.


Try opening the file in a text editor like *Text Edit*. Just drag & drop the file to the application icon.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 11, 2010)

What format does helix usually export to? 
Are there different options to export as? It could be Outlook (as usual) giving the .dat files when they aren't .dat. Would it be possible to send you the same file as a zipped attachment? Or export to a different format that Helix can understand?


----------



## Greg_Reez (Jan 11, 2010)

I receive .dat attachments through outlook quite often. Sounds like it's a similar problem that I had. I installed TNEF's Enough. You'll have to launch the program and run the .dat file through it in order to extract whatever files have been embedded. Hopefully it works if you try it.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 11, 2010)

Typically, those files are named "WinMail.dat" -- the original poster's file seems to have a different name (and a .dat extension is extremely common among different file formats) so it very well may be a database file (not an encoded Outlook attachment file that needs to be decoded).

Here's a company that offers both a Helix server and client software for OS X, albeit their client software is a "development preview" at best:

http://www.qsatoolworks.com/product/helix61/client-server.html


----------



## svchen (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks. I downloaded Helix Server 6.1.5 and tried to open *.dat file with demo keys, but *.dat file is not getting opened in Helix server 6.1.5. I dont know that *.dat file belongs to which Helix version. Is this possible to know the format or version?


----------



## dipalina (Jan 13, 2010)

How do I stop my Mac OS X from copying Microsoft documents onto my desktop? I have a Mac OS X operating system. Every time I view a Microsoft document, (word, excel, ppt) it places a copy of the document on my desktop. Is there a preference that I can turn this off? It really crowds up my desktop when I am viewing several documents off the internet or through my email.
_______________________
affiliateelite ~ affiliateelite.com ~ adgooroo ~ adgooroo.com


----------



## MisterMe (Jan 13, 2010)

svchen said:


> Thanks. I downloaded Helix Server 6.1.5 and tried to open *.dat file with demo keys, but *.dat file is not getting opened in Helix server 6.1.5. I dont know that *.dat file belongs to which Helix version. Is this possible to know the format or version?


My guess is that the file is plain ASCII text. Have you tried opening it in a text editor?


----------



## MisterMe (Jan 13, 2010)

dipalina said:


> How do I stop my Mac OS X from copying Microsoft documents onto my desktop? I have a Mac OS X operating system. Every time I view a Microsoft document, (word, excel, ppt) it places a copy of the document on my desktop. Is there a preference that I can turn this off? It really crowds up my desktop when I am viewing several documents off the internet or through my email.


Never seen this before. Standard practice will not do this. I am aware of no preference in *Office* that will enable this behavior.

It might help if you listed each step in the process that leads to the creation of Desktop copies of your *Office* files.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 13, 2010)

Could it be related to the "auto-save" function of Office apps?


----------



## MisterMe (Jan 13, 2010)

ElDiabloConCaca said:


> Could it be related to the "auto-save" function of Office apps?


If the files were new and unsaved, then this might be the case. I infer from the OP that he is reading old files. Auto-Save would overwrite the source files, not create new files on the Desktop. It is a mystery.


----------

